# Gold Souk



## Crumblina (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, can anyone recommend a good gold souk in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gold & Diamond Park near MoE.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Festival City one is pretty good but you can't beat the original creekside for me!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Gold & Diamond Park near MoE.


That plus you can head to the old gold souk the other side of the creek, it's massive! Remember to get your haggle on, hit them for less than half price, then work upwards. If you know the days gold prices, even better.

If you go to the Gold & Diamond Souk as Gavtek suggested, my go to shop in there is Cara's - they're the store that's always rammed and buzzing - everything else is always empty. So because they're so busy, you get better prices as they shift more volume. Also ignore the price tags, they mean nothing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

2nd only to Carre Four for retail induced suicide attempts. A pox on them all.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> 2nd only to Carre Four for retail induced suicide attempts. A pox on them all.


But they're full of shiny, sparkly things. Not a fan huh? lol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I found Cara's to be more expensive than anyone else for pre-haggle prices. As I can't be bothered with the idea of haggling with a scumbag trying to rip me off, I avoid them.

I can't spend 5 minutes in the Gold Souk at the Creek without wanting to punch the 100th "watcheshandbags" man who approaches me.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> But they're full of shiny, sparkly things. Not a fan huh? lol


Not a fan of jewellery no, however the wife is and she a birthday, an anniversary and so on. 

I detest haggling, it's a complete waste of time and I don't have 2-3 hours spare just to get what is a fair price. Anyone that calls you "my friend" is most definitely not. And I hate the way they type 5318008 repeatedly into a calculator with the demeanor of someone splitting the atom, before turning to you and giving 20 AED less than the last rip off price from five minutes ago. Loads of people recommend Cara, found them no better or worse.

As for the rolextaglouisvutton guys in the creek souk. I often wonder about if there is some kind of turf war or hierarchy for pitches. Or whether the guy that stands right in the middle, where everyone has been asked a thousand times already, and thinks "You know, today is going to be a good day, I can feel it."


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear you say that Gavtek, as I've always got good deals there, but then maybe that's because I'm a regular customer. They also always re-dip my rigs free of charge - which many people don't realise has to be done with white gold.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got her engagement ring from Caras (after very little haggling so probably got massively ripped off). Went back to look for wedding rings, went to same guy, they were quoting double for one design that the place round the corner was quoting for an identical item. I got fed up and left empty handed. It's just incredibly tedious the whole process. Anyone who says "no problem no problem" before I've finished asking for something automatically will not get any business from me.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> It's just incredibly tedious the whole process.


And then some - which is why I'm involved in a start up supplying jewellery with transparent pricing. Not actually trading yet but having seen wholesale prices, it makes you wonder how people can keep a straight face when they give you "first price".


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Been around enough years not to bother and cut straight through the BS. But as a general rule anything you buy here you can add at least a 3rd to the value that you'd pay elsewhere.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Been around enough years not to bother and cut straight through the BS.


"I've lived in Dubai 8 years. I only have one hour. I want these earrings or similar. I know the value of both gold and this is an Si1 diamond. Seriously, I implore you please do not mess me around. I am neither a tourist, Saudi or Russian"

"Please take a seat, sir, do you want tea?"

"No, I would like the correct price for these earrings"

"No, no, no. Please take a seat. (Tap, tap, tap on the calculator) Oooh, for you my special friend on this day, I am quiet, business not so good, for you my friend 3000, very best price only for you"

*******s off to the mall for a handbag*


----------

